

Has the front pages of r/technology and HN become shockingly similar?  - Pro_bity

I often check out HN and r&#x2F;technology back to back and I have noticed in the last week or so that the posts are almost interchangeable. Is it HN taking over Reddit, or just karma whoring from one side to the other.
======
toocoolqueenie
Funny enough I recommended this site yesterday to another question but it
makes this point obvious as well. From what I can tell people submit to both
sites at the same time often:

[http://www.concatnews.com/](http://www.concatnews.com/)

------
munimkazia
If you remove the political and non technical articles from HN, yes they are
quite similar. There have been a few posts I've seen on /r/technology which I
haven't noticed on HN.

------
anigbrowl
They are very similar to a casual glance though as I don't read Reddit
regularly I can't say more.

------
devb0x
you can also pick up similar submissions on pinboard

------
lifeisstillgood
I recently self posted to Reddit (startups) and to HN. (And was gripped by
self doubt - what if it is a netiquette faux pas)

The reason - the first sites I thought of. I should narrow down to forums that
my target niche read but ...

Ps HN got 50 visits and one up vote, Reddit 200 and one up vote. So I need to
go to writing school.

